# Parallele Ausführung von RMI-Befehlen



## Gast (5. Mrz 2004)

Hallo,

ich hätte mal eine grundsätzliche Frage zu RMI. Wenn ich einen RMI - Server habe, der irgendeine Funktion z.b.: für einen Datenbankzugriff zur Verfügung stellt und mehrere Clients diese Funktion gleichzeitig oder kurz hintereinander aufrufen, werden dann alle Clients quasi-parallel bedient, oder werden die in eine Warteschlage eingereiht?

Danke!


----------



## Roar (5. Mrz 2004)

öh.. mach nen neuen thread für die datenbankabfrage, und für jeden client wird ein eigener thread gestartet...


----------



## Gast (5. Mrz 2004)

Hallo!

Danke schön! Wollte nur wissen, ob die Parallelverarbeitung von RMI automatisch geregelt wird oder nicht, und wenn ich Deine Antwort richtig interpretiere, dann heisst das "Nein". D.h. ich schreibe einen normalen Server, der für jeden Client einen eigenen RMI Server-Thread startet und den in der RMIRegistry registriert, der Registrierungsname wird an den Client zurückgeliefert, welcher dann wiederum die zur Verfügung gestellten Methoden aufrufen kann.


----------



## Roar (5. Mrz 2004)

jo, ich denke da sollte so gehen....
mit RMI kenn ich mich nicht allzugut aus....   aber passt schon....
kannste ja ausprobieren. gib einfach die zeiten aus wenn die datenbankabfragen getätigt werden.


----------

